# A comparison of Do!Aqua vs ADA filter pipes



## Bunbuku

After breaking another backup ADA V-3 lily pipe, I decided it would be good time to check out the Do!Aqua Violet pipes, so I ordered a set from ADG. The price of the VP-1 and VV-1 together was just a little over the price of _*one *_ADA V-3.

The Do! Aqua pipes were labeled "Made in China". I exchanged the first VV-1 because there was a manufacturing defect on the tubing side of the pipe that resulted in the opening being a little irregular. The replacement I got was fine. The glass looks the same as the regular ADA line. Both fit snugly onto the ½" clear PVC tubing. The VV-1 is the different where the water enters the pipe. The VV-1 had a pear shape end and _many, many more slots_ than the ADA V-3, suggesting that there will be less resistance to flow and slower flow velocity. Only time will tell if the VV-1 is less likely to trap fauna. I have on multiple occasions, found dead o'cats and shrimp caught in the suction slots of my V-3 pipes.

The VP-1 looks similar to the ADA P-2, but difference is the in the diameter. The opening of the VP-1 is a squished into a narrow oblong shape rather than circular shape of the P-2. The profile of the VP-1 is a "J" while the P-2 is more like a "U" with a tail that flattens out before the opening. As a result of the differences in design the water exits very differently from the 2 pipes. In the P-2, the water flows down and exits the bottom of the opening much like water slide in an amusement park. Raising the P-3 so the top 1/3 above the level of the water results in air and water mixing in due to the Venturi effect. On the VP-1, water seems to flow out top part of oblong opening. Moving my finger in front of the opening as the water flowed out verified this. Though I cannot be certain, the velocity of the water exiting the VP-1 feels "slower" than the P-3. I think this is because the neck of the P-3 has a smaller diameter than the VP-1.

Raising the VP-1 above the water level did not result in the air mixing effect like the P-2. Instead, the water seems to flow out of the top half of the opening like a little waterfall. It was not until I raised the pipe so that its mouth is almost out of water level before the flow "falls down" to the lower half of the opening. I surmise that because the diameter on the opening is narrow it does not break the surface tension of the the water.

All in all I don't have any regrets with the purchase, although I do not understand ADA's design rationale behind the shape of the VP-1 opening.


----------



## kwc1974

Great comparison, thanks for the review


----------



## Bunbuku

Found a Amano shrimp stuck to the intake slot of the VV-1 the yesterday :twitch:, oh well!


----------



## kwc1974

Got to admit, a touch of irony. The Amano shrimp in the amano pipe.


----------



## Bunbuku

After a week of using the Do! Aqua pipes. I can say that the VV-1 intake pipe works just fine and compared to the V-3 is a good value! 

I wish I could say the same for the Violet glass VP-1 outflow pipe. The reasonable price was not sufficient to overcome the bizzare design of the outflow mouth in my opinion :mmph: . Perhaps it was in combination with my Ehiem 2234 but if I could do it all over again would not have purchased it. The same applies to the MP-1 outflolw for the mini-M #-o.


----------



## Bunbuku

I also have to say I was less than impressed with the Do! Aqua Music Glass Mini 10D diffuser for the Mini M. The bubbles were coarse and it made a high pitched hissing sound when bubbling - plus I burned thru a ADA CO2 cartridge in only 2 weeks! 

The ADA Polllen Glass is superior IMO. Bubbles are a lot finer and its way easier to clean.


----------



## hooha

thanks for the reviews!

Do you have any pictures of the two in action for comparison?


----------



## Bunbuku

No action pics, sorry. I can post static ones if anyone is interested.


----------



## CraigThor

Interesting to hear. I really love the ADA Mini Pollen glass and Mini Intake and returns. Just wish it was easier to raise the return to agitate surface if need be.

Craig


----------



## houseofcards

Good comparison. I had a similiar problem with O'Cats being caught in Cal Aqua intakes as well. The holes were too small to catch their heads, but they would get caught tail first.


----------



## armedbiggiet

ADA still much better in "quality control", all my ADA boxes when you open it up there are no question to ask but while Do!aqua are doing less on their so you would see more of a B grade product once in a while. Price wise Do!aqua is a good starter cause almost everyone of my client break one in the first few months after the setup and they are nearly half of ADA's glass pipe.

I'll put some pics or even video up later since picture can't really tell the performance on it.


----------



## Bunbuku

So true! After experiencing both brands I would say go with an ADA particularly for the diffusers. QC for ADA is definitely better.


----------



## hooha

static pics would be great as well


----------



## Bunbuku

Here are some static pictures. You get the idea....

Here is the ADA intake. Make a note of the number of intake slots. 









The Do!Aqua intake in situ. The number of intake slots is ~2x that of the ADA and is distributed higher along the side. 









Here is the "mini" version of the Do! Aqua intake. The drop counter next to it is the Cal Aqua nano version from Green Leaf Aquariums









Here are two outflow pipes next to each other. The Do! Aqua is the one with the suction cup attached









Here is a comparison of the mouth of the two pipes. The Do! Aqua is the one that is oval shaped mouth









A comparison of the diffusers. The ADA pollen glass is the one being used in the tank. The curved glass tubing on the Do! Aqua makes it really hard to clean.









ADA pollen glass in action! By comparison the Do! Aqua diffuser gives out coarse bubbles. 









Note the fine bubbles in and on the surface of the water.


----------



## CraigThor

Thanks for the pics. Is that ADA return the P-2 the one in the comparison picture? I'm currently using the P2 Mini Outflow but have been tempted to try the standard P2 Outflow.

Nice tank is it a Mini M or S I can't see the light to tell for sure.

I really like the ADA Mini Pollen glass as it is much larger ~3/4" disk in it compared to the Do Aqua one pictured. For celanign I just leave it running and set it in a tub of Superge and water next to the tank. Takes about 20 Min and it is spotless again. Next I set it in some good Primed water for 10 min to remove all chlorine from the diffuser then put back in tank.

Here is a link to my tank over at TPT as I don't update my journal here nearly enough as I'm sure its way outdated.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/77966-start-nano-project-45.html

I really want to try the new pollen glass 3 at some point in time. Maybe once I upgrade.

Craig


----------



## Bunbuku

You are welcome CraigThor! That is a ADA P2 outflow the water shoots out horizontally rather than downward slope. Also the diameter is smaller than the intake which is appropriate for my Ehiem 2211. 

The tank is a mini-M. I am using a combination of Fluorite with ADA Forest Sand "Branco". The light is the Solar Mini. Like yours I plan to make it a CRS tank!

The ADA Pollen glass (and the Pollen Beetle) in use cleans very easily indeed. I soak in dilute bleach overnight followed by a rinse then dilute vinegar soak overnight.


----------



## TNguyen

Thanks for a great review with great pics. If I do get another intake, I will go with the do! Aqua instead. The more and more I look at them the more I like them. 

Thanh


----------



## jinsei888

how long tall is the ADA intake pipe versus the Do!Aqua pipe that you compared? 

I'm considering glass pipes soon and I am wondering how deep into my 40G the pipes will submerge. Further away from the bottom, the better I feel.


----------



## TNguyen

jinsei888 said:


> how long tall is the ADA intake pipe versus the Do!Aqua pipe that you compared?
> 
> I'm considering glass pipes soon and I am wondering how deep into my 40G the pipes will submerge. Further away from the bottom, the better I feel.


According to the catalog.
Do! aqua

VV-1 is 240mm
VV-2 is 300mm
diameter on both is 13mm

VV-3 17mm diameter with 300mm height
VV-4 20mm diameter with 300mm height


----------



## Bunbuku

jinsei888 said:


> how long tall is the ADA intake pipe versus the Do!Aqua pipe that you compared?
> 
> I'm considering glass pipes soon and I am wondering how deep into my 40G the pipes will submerge. Further away from the bottom, the better I feel.


For a 40G you probably want to do with the longer 30 cm model, unless you plan to have an extreme upward slope toward the back in which case a the long one will get in the way.

For the ADA and Do! Aqua intake pipes I have are roughly the same height.


----------



## crispy0

so with all of that said the bottom line is to go with the do!aqua intake and the ada outflow correct?


----------



## Bunbuku

Yes, in my opinion. That's combination is what I have been using now for months.


----------

